# 8N no fire to plugs problem



## Doc1203 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have an 8N with front mount distributor that wont start. Removed the distributor and found the housing to be cracked so we ordered a new distributor and coil. After everything is installed we still have no fire to plugs. Found that we had only 1/2 volt to the top of coil so we replaced the wire from ballast resistor to top of coil but still have no fire at plug. Does anyone have any ideas as to what is going on?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Lots of nooks and crannies in the wires for your volts to get lost in.
Is your tractor still 6V or has it been converted to 12V?
Always tell us which you have.
6V should be positive ground. 12V should be negative ground.
Make yourself a jumper wire with alligator clips on both ends.
If 6V, hook one end to the negative side of the battery and the other end to the coil.
If 12V hook one end to the positive side of the batt and the other end to the coil.
Try starting it. 
Do you have spark?


----------



## Doc1203 (Jul 19, 2020)

*We bought a new distributor and coil installed it and we still had no spark. After removing the new distributor we found that it had locked up and cracked the plate inside the distributor. I am wondering now what drives the 2 tabs on the back of the distributor. What gear it is on and if there is something that could break and make that mechanism wobble enough so that it would damage a new distributor? It is a front mount distributor and the tractor was converted to 12 volt many years ago. *


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Doc1203 said:


> *We bought a new distributor and coil installed it and we still had no spark. After removing the new distributor we found that it had locked up and cracked the plate inside the distributor. I am wondering now what drives the 2 tabs on the back of the distributor. What gear it is on and if there is something that could break and make that mechanism wobble enough so that it would damage a new distributor? It is a front mount distributor and the tractor was converted to 12 volt many years ago. *


Just to cover all the bases here.
The tang on the back of distributer is off set where it is driven off the front of the cam shaft. Only goes on one way. You didn't forget that did you? Tightening the distributor down without the tang being inserted into the cam properly will break the distributor every time.
PS
There are two ways to fix a tractor.
First way us to keep throwing parts at it till you run out of money. Sometimes that works.
Second way is to take the time to learn how it works and fix it properly. That way is usually cheaper and almost always works.
Do you have a repair manual for it?
If you dont, I Strongly suggest you buy the I&T FO-4 manual and study it.


----------



## Doc1203 (Jul 19, 2020)

I do know that the tangs are offset at the rear of the distributor but I thought that the two bolts would only match up if the tangs were correct. Is that a wrong assumption? The two bolts matched up and pulled the distributor case flush with the timing cover. Thanks for the recommendation of the manual. I will get one if I can find it.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

When you install the distributer you get the 2 bolts started then turn the distrubuter shaft by hand till you feel the tangs seat properly in the slot in the cam. Then tighten the bolts down.
Sounds like you made an expensive mistake?
Click the link to buy the manual.
I buy all of my parts from them too.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/FO4_6312.htm


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> "... I buy all of my parts from them too."


I heard the other day that YT was 'just' sold to All States Ag Parts. How that will reflect on "things" like the quality, utility and faithfulness to original production features of the 'new owner parts' there is yet to be determined.

Of course, 'parts-iz-parts' and the only real question to be decided is 'are the new owner's parts good enough for what I want or not?'.

I guess time will tell.

- Joe -


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Jan 8th they bought TractorJoe, but I didn't hear about the YT buy out?


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

I heard from a buddy who owns tractors in Minnesota - apparently the news was flying back and forth somewhere on the YT forum. 

Just remember, Sir - it ain't true until the fat lady sings --and I haven't heard her sing even a little bit yet.

All the Best.

- Joe -


----------

